# Pull outs



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

How common is it to find your leg hold traps set off with nothing there. This has happened to me many of times, I always hide my bait so it is not visible from the sky to prevent bird issues. I do know that animals have pulled the bait out which set off the trap, But I have also had pull outs where the trap circle was all torn up. :******:


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

What brand and size trap are you using? When I first started trapping I used two-coiled stock traps. I caught ***** no problem. But I was losing some big animals pulling out, lots of sign but no animal. The guys on Nodak have taken me to the next level over the last three years. I like four coiled traps because I want to catch the larger animals. You may have to beef up your traps with baseplates, swivels, and good springs. Alot of sucessful trappping I have found is by keeping your traps in good mechanical working order. I like the MB 650 for bobcat and coyote.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rangeman said:


> Alot of sucessful trappping I have found is by keeping your traps in good mechanical working order.


rangeman is dead on with that statement.

Strong springs and multiple swivels will save you more fur then you realize. When I buy brand new traps that are smaller then a #2 I immediately replace the factory springs with #2 music wire springs. A 1.5 size trap can easily accept #2 springs and it improves the trap a lot. Even for ***** I use #2 springs. Just as important are swivels. I like to have at least three swivels on each trap. One right at the trap, one mid chain swivel and another swivel at the end of the chain. All of my land traps also have a shock spring installed on the chain.

I am also curious as to what size foothold traps you are using. If you could possible post up a picture of your trap and chain maybe we could give you some pointers on what changes if any need to be made.


----------



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I will be removing all my traps on sunday, I will take some pics & post them, Thanks for all your help.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

the above is good info. also putting a few pounds pan tension on your trap will give you a lot higher hookup on the animals leg, that and using a stepdown set also greatly improves your chances on a good sold pad catch.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fishguts nailed it, pan tension is super important!


----------

